# People Faking Emotional Prob. To Transport Pets



## PStreet1 (Dec 7, 2015)

http://nypost.com/2015/12/06/people-are-faking-disabilities-to-fly-with-their-pets/


----------



## presley (Dec 7, 2015)

“A guy had a miniature horse, which didn’t fit comfortably in the back, so he was put in first class,” says Eric Lipp, executive director of Open Doors Organization, an advocacy group for people traveling with disabilities. “The airline made the horse wear these little shoes so it didn’t scuff the plane, but it pooped all over and the other first-class travelers weren’t happy.”

 I'd be so mad if I paid for first class and a horse was pooping everywhere. 

People who are too nervous to fly just shouldn't fly. Or, they need to have special flights for those who are going to have their animals in other passengers space or charge the person for more than one seat.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 7, 2015)

I don't know about horses but to get your emotional support dog on board is more difficult than a service dog

For a service dog you just have to say it's a service dog for an emotional support dog you need a note from your shrink

And as long as the dog is small enough to fit under the seat (in a carry on bag) you can fly southwest with a pet


----------



## VegasBella (Dec 7, 2015)

a) didn't we already do this thread? It was like 20 pages long and finally it got shut down. It was just about a different incident, that's all, but the story about faking it was the same.

b) I'm sorry but that situation with the horse sounds hilarious. It sounds like it was right out of a movie. I can't stop laughing.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 7, 2015)

If we closed down all the threads on TUG that are repeats, there would be about 3 threads on TUG.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 7, 2015)

I flew home on SWA from FLL last week and the couple (30ish in age) seated in front of me EACH had a dog. The dogs each had a soft sided bag to reside in going under the seat in front of them ... where I believe they were supposed to remain ... EXCEPT after takeoff thru to the last check of seat belts for landing ... were in the laps of the owners. I would guess 20lb dogs. 

At least, they took the window and middle seat ... but I would NOT have wanted to be even on the aisle seat. During our wait for baggage claim, they told another passenger, the dogs were drugged for the flight. Another comment was they could not put them in a kennel and how much the parents loved seeing the dogs.

I hoped they paid the fees down and back. I did not see any 'vests'.


----------



## PStreet1 (Dec 7, 2015)

ronparise said:


> I don't know about horses but to get your emotional support dog on board is more difficult than a service dog
> 
> For a service dog you just have to say it's a service dog for an emotional support dog you need a note from your shrink
> 
> And as long as the dog is small enough to fit under the seat (in a carry on bag) you can fly southwest with a pet



"from your shrink":  yes, but according to the article, notes are readily available from on-line shrinks.


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 7, 2015)

I've seen quite a few horses a****s in First Class but never an entire horse. 

Cheers


----------



## klpca (Dec 7, 2015)

I flew home from Reno on Friday and a women in the gate area had an emotional support dog (chihuahua) with her. The gate agent came over to her and asked to see her paperwork. Boy was she mad, but she had whatever it was that she needed and that was the end of it.

Personally I don't care if they fly as long as the pet is unobtrusive. I sat next to a couple with a drugged dog a few years back, but that same dog was flying home under the influence because apparently the first flight hadn't gone so well - lots of barking according to his owner.


----------



## silentg (Dec 7, 2015)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:





x3 skier said:


> I've seen quite a few horses a****s in First Class but never an entire horse.
> 
> Cheers


:hysterical:


----------



## ronparise (Dec 7, 2015)

PStreet1 said:


> "from your shrink":  yes, but according to the article, notes are readily available from on-line shrinks.



Good to know


----------



## JudyH (Dec 8, 2015)

There was some kind of service dog on my last AA flight. It looked like search and rescue. Best behaved dog I've seen in a long time. Looked like a GSD and laid next to their feet on the flight. 

Now ask me how I feel about ANY dogs in the grocery store.


----------



## PamMo (Dec 8, 2015)

We had a huge yellow labrador retriever service dog on a recent flight. He lay silently at his master's feet in the bulkhead the entire flight - beautiful dog! On another flight, the passenger across the aisle from me placed his dog carrier under the seat in front of him. He and his wife let their toy dog out during the flight ("he's too sensitive to be caged up") and let him run around across the aisle and up and down several rows. When we landed, they let the dog loose, and it promptly peed on the floor.

Owners, not their pets, always seem to be the problem.


----------



## Weimaraner (Dec 8, 2015)

There was a woman in one of the Disney groups who said she needed to bring her "service" dog to Disney because she was too afraid to fly without her. Then she proceeded to post pictures celebrating her dog's birthday at Magic Kingdom. She didn't have an explanation as to why she had to take the dog to the parks too.  I'm a dog fanatic but even I thought that was a bit much.


----------



## geekette (Dec 9, 2015)

Weimaraner said:


> There was a woman in one of the Disney groups who said she needed to bring her "service" dog to Disney because she was too afraid to fly without her. Then she proceeded to post pictures celebrating her dog's birthday at Magic Kingdom. She didn't have an explanation as to why she had to take the dog to the parks too.  I'm a dog fanatic but even I thought that was a bit much.



Yikes.  

Good thing my brilliant border collie hasn't figured out how to use the internet, as there is no way I would take my dog to Disney to celebrate her birthday.  shhh, she just had her 15th and I don't want her getting any ideas...


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 9, 2015)

This is becoming a big problem for the cruise industry. A person with a "service dog" is covered by the ADA.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 9, 2015)

JudyH said:


> Now ask me how I feel about ANY dogs in the grocery store.



Yeah, I just now saw some girl carrying a WMD around Costco.


(Worthless Miniature Dog)


----------



## mav (Dec 10, 2015)

x3 skier said:


> I've seen quite a few horses a****s in First Class but never an entire horse.
> 
> Cheers



   LOL!!!!   So true! I see them in economy too! LOl!


----------



## MALC9990 (Dec 10, 2015)

[Political post deleted]


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 10, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Yeah, I just now saw some girl carrying a WMD around Costco.
> 
> 
> (Worthless Miniature Dog)



We call them "pretend dogs"

Cheers


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 10, 2015)

x3 skier said:


> I've seen quite a few horses a****s in First Class but never an entire horse.
> 
> Cheers





mav said:


> LOL!!!!   So true! I see them in economy too! LOl!


I see some almost every day, even when I'm no where near an airport.


----------



## Tia (Dec 12, 2015)

What happens if someone is allergic to the dog/horse/etc? Will the airline move the allergic person or move the person w/pet?


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 12, 2015)

Tia said:


> What happens if someone is allergic to the dog/horse/etc? Will the airline move the allergic person or move the person w/pet?



The pets get priority.  It is a crazy world we live in.

My wife is terribly allergic to dogs and cats.  Someone at her office started bringing in a service dog-in-training (puppy), and it was making her ill being exposed to it all day long.  Nothing her employer could do, because service dogs (even in training) are protected and they couldn't ask the owner to stop bringing the dog into work.

Kurt


----------



## klpca (Dec 12, 2015)

Tia said:


> What happens if someone is allergic to the dog/horse/etc? Will the airline move the allergic person or move the person w/pet?





PigsDad said:


> The pets get priority.  It is a crazy world we live in.
> 
> My wife is terribly allergic to dogs and cats.  Someone at her office started bringing in a service dog-in-training (puppy), and it was making her ill being exposed to it all day long.  Nothing her employer could do, because service dogs (even in training) are protected and they couldn't ask the owner to stop bringing the dog into work.
> 
> Kurt



This is the only thing about this issue that really worries me. My husband is crazy-allergic to cats and after about 30 minutes of exposure, it triggers an asthma attack. It's scary to watch and goodness help us if he didn't have a rescue inhaler with him. So far we've only seen dogs so it hasn't been an issue. How can an emotional support animal trump someone's ability to breathe?


----------



## hvsteve1 (Dec 27, 2015)

I just flew RT to Phoenix on Southwest and never saw so many dogs in the airport and on a flight. Some were in carriers and some had those little vests you get on line.


----------



## MommaBear (Dec 28, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Yeah, I just now saw some girl carrying a WMD around Costco.
> 
> 
> (Worthless Miniature Dog)





x3 skier said:


> We call them "pretend dogs"
> 
> Cheers



We call them cat food


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 28, 2015)

MommaBear said:


> We call them cat food



:hysterical:

We call them "hawk" food or "eagle" food ...as you can't shoot an eagle.


----------

